# Inconsistent poop



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suggest try feeding him slightly smaller meals - over feeding can cause a pup to have loose stools, and might be contributing to his lack of interest in some meals. A high quality food usually means you can feed a little less, volume wise, while still providing the appropriate level of calories and nutrients the dog needs.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Agree with the above. Petcurean looks to be a fine food; I would absolutely stop the brand switching, it does not help stabilizing the poop. Also, first poops are often firmer; exercise tends to loosen things up a bit so as long as you do not have pudding consistency at the end of every day there is no cause for a huge alarm imo.


----------



## physicx87 (Dec 20, 2013)

You don't think 3 cups a day is too little for an active puppy? Or is it because it's quality food and he doesn't need as much?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

physicx87 said:


> You don't think 3 cups a day is too little for an active puppy? Or is it because it's quality food and he doesn't need as much?


Every dog is different, sometimes we need to experiment a little to figure out how much is 'just right' for our dogs.Three cups a day sounds about right for the average puppy, but in his case, if he is having soft stools or walking away from his bowl before he is done on a regular basis, it _may_ be that it is too much for him.
Generally speaking when feeding a quality food you can safely feed less (quantity) without leaving your dog hungry or shortchanging them on nutrition. (My adult, moderately active, 70 lb. golden maintains good health and good weight on 2 cups of quality food a day. It doesn't sound like much, but it works well for him.) Feeding guidelines are based on calories per cup, the higher the calorie content of the food the less you need to feed.
Ensure that you are accurately measuring (with a proper measuring cup) how much you are feeding him (he may be getting more than you think he is). If you are not comfortable with reducing (a little) how much you feed, you could try adding a tablespoon of plain canned pumpkin to his morning/lunch meals, and see if that helps to firm things up.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Had the same problem. Find out he had coccidia. Firm stool them loose. Have you brought a stool sample to vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

physicx87 said:


> You don't think 3 cups a day is too little for an active puppy? Or is it because it's quality food and he doesn't need as much?


Which Petcurean formula are you using ? How much does your puppy weight at five months and, more importantly, is he gaining slowly but steadily ? I've never fed any of my girls more than 3 cups a day (plus some low cal treats). While underfeeding is not good, over-feeding is worse imo both in the short term (diarrhea, etc.) and in the long term (too rapid growth and obesity if continued for a long period of time).


----------



## physicx87 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have him on NOW large breed puppy. He turns 21 weeks tomorrow and he weighs 44 or 45lbs. He's been growing steadily.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would up a 1/2 cup divide that in 2 of his meals. Keep eye on him if he looks like gaining cut back. My 15 week old eats 3 3/4 cup a day of Fromm LBP. Plus some treats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Put a teaspoon of puréed pumpkin in with each meal. That'll help firm him up. IMF it's not a medical issue and pumpkin doesn't work then you need to switch foods as it's not sitting with him well.


----------

